
Who Else Forgets to Try Force Touch? How  Watch Should Copy Restroom Faucets - adajos
https://medium.com/@adajos/who-else-forgets-to-try-force-touch-2635f3741b10#.brp1qulcv
======
tantalor
[http://hea-www.harvard.edu/~fine/OSX/unicode_apple_logo.html](http://hea-
www.harvard.edu/~fine/OSX/unicode_apple_logo.html)

